
Tell the Senate: Do Not Shut Down Debate on Mass Surveillance - arbhassan
https://act.eff.org/action/tell-the-senate-do-not-shut-down-debate-on-mass-surveillance
======
mjevans
I hate that they need a street.

Let me put in my zipcode and just pick the one that was on the ballot from the
list. For US SENATORS it's even going to be a 50% chance per state.

~~~
boomboomsubban
From their "why," some Congressmembers require a full 9 digit zip code to
submit forms.

------
Fiveplus
Does this have any support on the corporate level? E.g, companies like
Mozilla?

~~~
java-man
Why would they (not only Mozilla) support this?

~~~
saagarjha
Some of them have privacy as a core part of their marketing strategy.

